# Violadude's Classical Music quiz #1 - Medieval Era 1



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've decided to make an ongoing series of classical music quizzes to test the knowledge of our community. You can take the quiz just for fun. Or you can post your score down below and we can see who knows the most on the forum. :devil: If you wish to share your results but not participate in a competitive way just let me know at the same time you post your score. You can decide to enter the "competition" at any time.

https://www.onlineexambuilder.com/classical-music-quiz-1-medieval-era/exam-84035

This first quiz is about the Medieval Era. I could only fit 16 question in the free application I'm using, so there will likely be a second Medieval Era quiz coming soon.

Have fun! Feedback is welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Your score is 50%

You've completed the exam. You scored 8.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed

I guessed every single answer. :devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Your score is 19%

You've completed the exam. You scored 3.00 out of 16.00 points.
Failed


I guessed every single answer :lol:


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I failed as well. 44%
I only knew 3 of them. The rest were either pure guesses or educated guesses.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

44%. I guess I should have payed better attention during our medieval unit in music


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

10 of 16. A few months ago, I might have only gotten 3-4.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I passed. I got 75%.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Failed 44%. I only knew a few of the answers for sure, took educated guess at the rest; see where that got me.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Your score is 81%

You've completed the exam. You scored 13.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2016)

10/16 (63%). A pass mark. A fail in my book!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got 8/16 (50%). Medieval music definitely isn't my forte. If I didn't take a music course last year, I would've probably gotten like 4/16. Cool idea though!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Your score is 63%


You've completed the exam. You scored 10.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed

BTW it's Guido d'Arezzo, not Guiddo (#4) d'Arrezo (#8) :devil:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Your score is 31%

You've completed the exam. You scored 5.00 out of 16.00 points.
Failed

I guessed every question. I know nothing about medieval music history.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

7 right, or 44%. All wild guesses!


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Your score is 69%

You've completed the exam. You scored 11.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed

Thank you Mr. Taruskin for the "Oxford History of Western Music". :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Your score is 63%

You've completed the exam. You scored 10.00 out of 16.00 points. Passed	

Not bad considering all but 2 answers were guesses.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks to Sylvan Suskin for his Music History course at Oberlin 45 years ago


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for that. It was a tough test, but I got 88%


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I hate quizzes. BOYCOTT!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Your score is 75%

You've completed the exam. You scored 12.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed

Disappointed - I thought Mahlerian would have beaten me by far more :lol:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I got 100%, though I hesitated a moment before choosing Anonymous IV. The quiz gets at least two points off for errors and foisting dubious myths on us: Organum was not "new" in the Notre Dame School, unless one thinks that something at least 200 years old is new. And the bit about triple meter being favored because of the trinity is speculative and probably silly. I got these right because none of the other choices made sense.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> I got 100%, though I hesitated a moment before choosing Anonymous IV. The quiz gets at least two points off for errors and foisting dubious myths on us: Organum was not "new" in the Notre Dame School, unless one thinks that something at least 200 years old is new. And the bit about triple meter being favored because of the trinity is speculative and probably silly. I got these right because none of the other choices made sense.


I see, I see. Well, sorry about that. I'm going off the information I was taught in my Early Music History Class in college. Perhaps their textbooks are not updated?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> I see, I see. Well, sorry about that. I'm going off the information I was taught in my Early Music History Class in college. Perhaps their textbooks are not updated?


No need to apologize! Had you been in my early music class you would have learned that the theory treatise titled _Musica Enchiriadis_, dated to around 900, contains examples of organum and a primer in how to create it. Given that theory nearly always follows practice, we should assume that organum was performed at least 250 years before the Notre Dame School. That old chestnut about the trinity just won't die! One other thing I would question is the notion that isorhythm is the most important technique of the Ars Nova. I'm not sure if there is any "technique" that can be encapsulated in a single word with which to replace it, however. But it is only important in motets and the dominant forms were secular chanson, so it just seems a little off to me.

Hey, if you want a proofreader before issuing part two, and if I am near my computer, I would be happy to look it over. On the whole, I should say, yours was a much better quiz than that last one, the theory quiz, we took, which gave incorrect answers and was deceptive to boot. The above questions are easily fixed with just the change of a word or two. If you just asked for the most important form used by the Notre Dame School and left out the word new it would be fine. I'd leave out the bit about the trinity which would make the question correct. No real need to change the isorhythm thing, but if you did, you could say "an" important technique instead of "the."


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> Hey, if you want a proofreader before issuing part two, and if I am near my computer, I would be happy to look it over. On the whole, I should say, yours was a much better quiz than that last one we took, which gave incorrect answers and was deceptive to boot.


Thanks. That would be helpful. I'll probably take you up on that offer. It's relatively difficult to find very accurate information about this time period outside of high academia. Apparently, the information is fairly dubious until you reach graduate degree level or higher!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

11/16 = 69%

Looking forward to more...especially if, like this, it has me wanting to hit the textbooks.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

94 %. At one time I would have known all of that, but I'm a little rusty now.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> No need to apologize! Had you been in my early music class you would have learned that the theory treatise titled _Musica Enchiriadis_, dated to around 900, contains examples of organum and a primer in how to create it. Given that theory nearly always follows practice, we should assume that organum was performed at least 250 years before the Notre Dame School. That old chestnut about the trinity just won't die! One other thing I would question is the notion that isorhythm is the most important technique of the Ars Nova. I'm not sure if there is any "technique" that can be encapsulated in a single word with which to replace it, however. But it is only important in motets and the dominant forms were secular chanson, so it just seems a little off to me.
> 
> Hey, if you want a proofreader before issuing part two, and if I am near my computer, I would be happy to look it over. On the whole, I should say, yours was a much better quiz than that last one, the theory quiz, we took, which gave incorrect answers and was deceptive to boot. The above questions are easily fixed with just the change of a word or two. If you just asked for the most important form used by the Notre Dame School and left out the word new it would be fine. I'd leave out the bit about the trinity which would make the question correct. No real need to change the isorhythm thing, but if you did, you could say "an" important technique instead of "the."


Fixed! .......................


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

violadude said:


> Thanks. That would be helpful. I'll probably take you up on that offer. It's relatively difficult to find very accurate information about this time period outside of high academia. Apparently, the information is fairly dubious until you reach graduate degree level or higher!


It's still dubious in the ivory towers, but with longer words.

And...

Result
Your score is 94%

You've completed the exam. You scored 15.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

9/16. Passed. I was going good until I missed the last three.

I still feel a little disappointed I didn't no some of those but - next time! This could be a fun series.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

9/16 with one lucky guess


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

10/16 
63%

Not bad since I haven't done much studying of music in this era.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

44%
I need to learn more about medieval music.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

81% - 13 out of 16. I should have got at least 2 of the others right but my memory failed at crucial moments!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

50% which is about what one would expect from totally wild guesses. 

Actually no - that's not right. If most of the answer are multiple choices of four, I should get about 25%. Feeling smarter already!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Only 5 out of 16 which illustrates perfectly I was guessing my way through the exam. 
I love exams you don't have to prepare for.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

11 out of 16, 69%.

I'm glad Guido D'Arezzo was responsible for something. I haven't thought of him for almost 50 years. Why do I envision a hand with raised fingers at the mention of his name?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> 11 out of 16, 69%.
> 
> I'm glad Guido D'Arezzo was responsible for something. I haven't thought of him for almost 50 years. Why do I envision a hand with raised fingers at the mention of his name?


I do believe he used the hand in his teaching techniques to help kids learn to read music...or sing solfege...one of those two, but I definitely know which image you're talking about. It's a famous one.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

7 out of 16


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I was missing this. My score 81%.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine was 45%. I knew next to nothing.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Scored a measly 38% lol

Definitely need to brush up on my music history.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Your score is 69%

You've completed the exam. You scored 11.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed

The Renaissance one was easier.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I love Medieval music, but it really needs a Steve Jobs type to make people Medieval Music evangelists.....it's hard to get a grasp of it and seems like it should be more of a modern study. It is great music. The Medieval Music group on here is a good place to start perhaps. Two things Medieval music needs to overcome are the perception it's just monophonic Chanting or Celtic twee.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Your score is 88%

You've completed the exam. You scored 14.00 out of 16.00 points.
Passed


----------

